# 2008 TCR vs. 2006 TCR



## CXe (Sep 23, 2005)

So I am looking at purchasing a new frame and I am looking at the Giant carbon TCR's. I have found a slightly used 2006 TCR Comp 1 and was wondering if there is much difference between the 2006 and the new 2008 models. Also, does anyone know what the weight of the 2006 TCR composite 1 is? I can't find it on weight weenies or any other sites. Thanks for your help.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## jefmad (Mar 11, 2008)

I was just looking at this bike and was told there has not been any changes in the carbon frame in about 5 years. Any difference in the bikes is completely in the components.


----------



## SpinnerG (Apr 5, 2008)

*Differences ...*

I had a 2003 TCR Composite. Summer 2006, when I had a problem with the fork, Giant decided to change the Frame and fork, not just the fork. I was told the manufacturing process and the Carbon were exactly the same over the years. Changes were made on the TCR Advanced. I went to their website to find the Geometry specs and found that they were all over the place. Not always the same ones depending on when or where you were looking at them. Since I owned both bikes, I found that the tail end of the bike was not the same. Chanstays were shorter on the 2003 version. And seat tube had a depression to allow for the wheel being closer to the tube. Also I found that the bike handling was more agressive in the 2003. Basically my personnel conclusion was that in 2003 the TCR was their top of the line bike so closer to a racing machine. The 2006 could allow for a more recreationnal fitness rider as the TCR Advanced was available for the racers.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

SpinnerG said:


> I had a 2003 TCR Composite. Summer 2006, when I had a problem with the fork, Giant decided to change the Frame and fork, not just the fork. I was told the manufacturing process and the Carbon were exactly the same over the years. Changes were made on the TCR Advanced. I went to their website to find the Geometry specs and found that they were all over the place. Not always the same ones depending on when or where you were looking at them. Since I owned both bikes, I found that the tail end of the bike was not the same. Chanstays were shorter on the 2003 version. And seat tube had a depression to allow for the wheel being closer to the tube. Also I found that the bike handling was more agressive in the 2003. Basically my personnel conclusion was that in 2003 the TCR was their top of the line bike so closer to a racing machine. The 2006 could allow for a more recreationnal fitness rider as the TCR Advanced was available for the racers.


Hi I find that very interesting, strange why they should change it with the costs of moulds and all. Try a 2007 TCR is the dogs'


----------

